# Delta Table Saw Fence Question



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm wondering about the fence...... It sits higher on the feed edge and sits flush on the tail edge. I haven't found any adjustments to lower or raise the rails. The fence is 50".

The nylon block on the tail of the fence......is this used as an adjustment to raise or lower? should there be a spring in there? should the fence sit flush or just slightly above? (it's about an 1/8th" above on the high end)

I jus bought the saw for only paid $150., & it does need a lot of tuning up, but that part has me stumped.
Any ideas???

As always, grealy appreciated!
Rick


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice looking saw. Does the rail move up and down??
Does it cause a problem? If it ain't broke?


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

There doesn't seem to be an adjustment for the rails.....just bolted on. I'm wondering if they weren't installed right.
I suppose it could cause a problem if I was to cut some laminate.

Rick


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Your saw appears to be a "hybrid"(contractor guts in a cabinet base).
They were phasing these in as they were phasing me out, so I don't have much hands on time with it.
The nylon on the end of the fence is just a slider, no adjustment there.
If it's parallel to the blade, let it be...this is not a high end machine or fence. If it moves around , or is not parallel, consider a fence upgrade. 
Great price by the way, way below wholesale.
Mick
Also, iirc, the two nylon "buttons on the fence boot(where it rides on the rail, should be threaded, minor height adjustments can be made there.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Is that a T-1 Fence?*

Except for the round sight glass on the rail it looks like mine.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*TRy this*

Loosen all the bolts on the front rail and push tje rail as far into the ground as you can and tighten them. Turn the nylon slider buttons up as far into the fence as possible until they barely protrude. This limits out the adjustment to the minimum between the fence and table. That's all you can do there. If the panels on either side of the fence can be lowered from the bottom or underneath side of the fence, loosen them and lower them until they just skim the table surface. That's all you can do there. If that doesn't do it ....:furious:
because you will get something very thin wedged underneath, so don't cut something very thin.:thumbdown: bill


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

You can also drill the holes out one size bigger to move the fence down.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You mean the holes in the rails right?*



Gorp said:


> You can also drill the holes out one size bigger to move the fence down.


Yeah, I've had to file open the holes on my rails to get them lower myself. Filing upward lowers the rails I found out! :laughing: bill


----------

